# First shots with the Wasp Wide-Boy PFS



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Just to prove I'm crazy I recorded my first shots with one of these beasties. Here shooting clays, but not the full 10 meters as I'm going to have to do some clearing.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice!

I am crazy, too, I record all my shot when making a video...so I can see mynreal improvement and trouble shoot.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I use to for the same reasons as you, but getting older and lazy setting up to record lol Had so much more fun off camera being able to move around freely and not having to stay in shot. Many thanks ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice pickle. Super clean setup and band ties.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks Joe. It's a nice pfs, have the confidence already with it to go longer and faster shooting like my other frames.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Attack of the Devonshire can poacher


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Doh my secret is out ????


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice

Really wide looking forks.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks bro. A little wider than normal, here's the specs https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/new-wasp-wide-boy-pfs


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

30 mm wide. Should be enough


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> 30 mm wide. Should be enough


I think you definitely need one ???? Would be great seeing a card cut with one ????????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice video! I just cant get enough, we should be all making one shooting video daily! 
By the way, it's not very visible in the video, but it seems that your elbow is a little low. Sorry mate, I couldnt resist noting it ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> Very nice video! I just cant get enough, we should be all making one shooting video daily!
> By the way, it's not very visible in the video, but it seems that your elbow is a little low. Sorry mate, I couldnt resist noting it ????


Many thanks. Would be interesting to see everyone here shooting. Hate seeing myself in pictures or videos lol

Good point about the elbow, too many years shooting a target rifle with thumb hole stock has left it's imprint lol


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice video! I just cant get enough, we should be all making one shooting video daily!
> ...


Yeah, old habits die hard! Do try this though, when you miss two-three times in a row, raise your elbow and see what happens ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I'll try lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video, nice shooting


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Attack of the Devonshire can poacher


Aluminum cana are the gateway cans...next will be tuna...then bean cans.

And there is no known cure. Some embrace it...and same with PFS.

PS- At Skropi, I am going to send you a video on Messenger sometime...With a detailed description of my limited ration of motion and see what you can share with me...Be warned I am a mess.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Attack of the Devonshire can poacher
> ...


Feel free to send me anytime mate. Keep in mind that one thing that I was taught in archery, and saw that it is true, is that there is no way that someone can't get properly in line, so really dont worry about it.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> Fun video, nice shooting


Many thanks Tag, much appreciated


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice video!


----------

